# Are there any non-chemical ways to get rid of Ich?



## fishington26 (Feb 5, 2005)

I recently aquired ich in a perfectly healthy tank. I bough what seemed like 5 perfectly healthy cherry barbs at my LFS. I have guppies and white clouds and 3 clown loaches, so I cannot really treat the tank because of the loaches. Is there anything I can do? I'd really appreciate some advice. Cheers.


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

Tonic salt will do the trick.


----------



## MegTheFish (Jan 19, 2005)

Ick will actually die at a certain high temperature (in the high 80's I think) and it will help if you add aquaruim salt.


----------



## Fishnut2 (Jan 18, 2005)

Raise the temp to 86-88.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

correct me if im wrong, but doesnt raising the temperature just speed up the life cycle?


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

> correct me if im wrong, but doesnt raising the temperature just speed up the life cycle?


theres 3 stages, the first and longest is the parasite on the fish, at this stage they are immune to treatments and lasts a couple of days. then it falls to the bottom, it grows a capsule and starts to divide, this is when its vulnerable. then they hatch and swim around and wait for a host this is when they are most vulnerable. you can vaccuum up the cysts in the gravel. increased temp does speed up the life cycle, so more are at the 3rd stage and are at the most vulnerable stage for cures. but i think and could be wrong, that inreased temp is for when using medications. so that they are at the right sdtage for the medication to work. and at 85 degrees ich dies, but that is stressful to the fish, making them more prone to ich, and depeletes the water from oxygen.

clown loaches are very ich-prone.


----------



## hogan (Jan 18, 2005)

salt and high temp


----------



## Fishnut2 (Jan 18, 2005)

Shev,
Very good post. The higher temps will kill the ich in the cyst stage...without any additional meds. I agree higher temps decrease the dissolved oxygen levels in the water. Any additional airation would help. Also a med like malachite green will help, in combination with the increased temp. My suggestion was a non-chemical way to do it. However; your explaination was better then anything I could post. Good job! :wink:


----------

